# Thank God- no more mixing with the riff raff.



## Vanilla (9 Oct 2009)

Invitation in my email inbox:

{Apologies if you have received this already our database crashed and we had to re-send the information.

_Hi,_

_I would like to introduce myself, my name is Daniel O Connell and I am Operations Manager of Angel Lane Night Club on Robert Street, Limerick. We are launching a new night called “Bring Back Friday’s” specifically targeting people in business and the over 25’s in the city. I would like to invite you and all those at your place of business to attend for free of course. The goal of the night is outlined in probably too much detail below but I would appreciate it if you would take the time to read it as I feel it is important for you to clearly understand what we are offering.  _

Here at Angel Lane we have been keeping a close eye on the market over the past few months and we have noticed a serious decline in the number of people going out on a weekly basis, this is particularly true of the over 25’s market. It would seem they are some of the worst affected by the recession with mortgages car loans & young families etc that’s probably not surprising in the current economic climate. The over 25’s who are fortunate enough to still enjoy a regular night out most weeks or other members of this demographic who rarely get out are usually let down, particularly on a Friday night, at best Friday nights which used to be the primary night out for people living or working in the city in various offices or businesses have become somewhat of a dismal affair. Nobody specifically caters to this market anymore, instead most venues have adopted a belief of “take what you can while things are quiet” This inevitably leads to somewhat of a mixed bag when it comes to the clientele in a venue, also with such a diverse crowd most often the music and general atmosphere it entirely unsuitable to the over 25’s market. 

We believe that there are still substantial numbers of young professionals and older business people out on a regular basis but they are scattered among all of the various pubs and clubs in the city.
_Of course this means on the rare occasion that this demographic does get to go out for a night they usually find themselves to be the minority in a particular pub or club and generally don’t feel comfortable or satisfied with their hard earned night out. It seems they tend to end up in places they often have a genuine distain for by default due to a lack of real alternatives._

We aim to change this, so we have teamed up with the Bailey on Patrick Street which is a stunning bar recently and tastefully refurbished set over three floors with a roof top smoking terrace. They offer elegant and comfortable surroundings, quality food and a suitable door and music policy for this market while retaining a fun and friendly environment often lost by overly pretentious venues in an attempt to be exclusive. Angel Lane as you may know is open approximately 16 months after a multi-million euro refurbishment and in that short time we have won awards such as the “Hospitality Ireland – Best Night Club” award along with press and magazine coverage in some of the most prestigious industry publications such as “Night” magazine in the UK. Angel Lane is radically different to what used to stand in this location, over the years it was known as The Market, Saints & Scholars, Arthurs Warehouse, O Donoghues, Wonka’s, The Seven Stars, The Kiwi Bar to name but a few. Since then it has been expanded and refurbished numerous times but without doubt its latest re-incarnation has been the biggest. We have 11,000 square feet set over three levels with two dance floors, five bars and two award winning smoking area’s the biggest of which is known as The Water Garden where you can enjoy your bad habit in unrivaled comfort in a fully enclosed air conditioned space with its own bar while being soothed by the sound of our indoor waterfalls. 

At Angel Lane we have been fortunate in the sense that we have maintained a good level of business over the past few months in particular of late we have had enormous success with the launch of two new nights I,Grade on Tuesdays and Student Thursdays which every week since the beginning of the college term has been a full house within a hour of opening. Obviously these nights would not appeal to the over 25’s market but I bring them up to make a point – That point being we are without doubt or exaggeration by far the busiest night club in the city on both of these nights. We did not achieve this by throwing the doors to everyone and anyone that would pay the admission price or by selling cheap drinks. We done it by clearly defining each night and specifically marketing it to the demographic it was intended for.  Tuesday night known as I,Grade is a student night and is also the only night we operate an over 18’s door policy, therefore the only night anyone under 21 can gain access to Angel Lane. We charge €6 on the door while others charge as little as €2 or even free on occasion, yet we have a full house week on week before the competition who usually only start to fill when we close the doors. Why? Simply put we make sure to strictly adhere to our policies from the front door to the Dj box, we do not compromise on the quality of our customers, the suitability of the music provided, or the service or demeanor of all our staff be they security, bar staff or otherwise. This is why students who are more financially challenged than anyone will pay three times as much for entry to Angel Lane as they would for our nearest competitor – we provide the best product for the market and that makes it value for money. We have learned that you do not necessarily have to be the cheapest in your line of business but to succeed you do have to be the best. Being cheap only brings short term rewards but being better than everyone else has its long term gains. We apply the same logic to the student Thursdays with the differences being we only accept 3rd & 4th year Student I.D or post grads making the night over 21’s and the admission is €10 – Basically the older students do not want to mix with the mayhem that is the 1st & 2nd year students so Thursday caters specifically to them.

*We now want to do something similar for the over 25’s be they young professionals or older business people we feel there is nobody currently looking after your needs properly. We have created a database with over 700 local businesses all of whom are being invited to the launch of our new Friday night called “Bring Back Fridays” The aim of this night is in conjunction with the Bailey on Patrick Street we want to offer you a night set up and run with your specific taste in mind. We will make sure that the age range, the quality of clientele and the music is to your liking so that you can enjoy a night out at the end of a hard week in comfort and in an upbeat friendly environment. We literally went through the phone book to build the A-Z of local businesses we thought this night would appeal to and built our database on that information. This of course will have the added benefit of making the night an ideal opportunity to socialize or network with those you do or would like to do business with in the city.*

We launch “Bring Back Friday’s” this week Friday the 9th of October and your invited!

*Pre-Club Party @ the Bailey on Patrick Street from 8:00pm – Complimentary Finger food for all*
*Launch Party @ Angel Lane from 11:00pm – FREE ADMISSION and Complimentary Drinks on Arrival*
*Special offer 3 for €10 on selected Beers, Spirits & Alcopops all night in Angel Lane.*

So if you fancy a free night out after a long week come and see us this Friday and feel free to invite friends or other businesses. Thank you for taking the time to read this and do reply if you plan to attend or if you have any questions.  If you would like to contact me personally you will find my contact details attached.

_Please note you do not need any physical invitation this email is simply to inform you of the launch party all you have to do is turn up on the night!_

Regards,
Danny.}

Please don't take this as a general invitation to the riff-raff among you on AAM, it's for over 25s young professionals or older business people only. Doesn't that sound like fun?


----------



## Caveat (9 Oct 2009)

Don't be fooled.  This is only the start.  It's obviously some swinging/kinky orgy type thing in reality.

Not necessarily a bad thing, just be sure it's what you want.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Please don't take this as a general invitation to the riff-raff among you on AAM, it's for over 25s young professionals or older business people only. Doesn't that sound like fun?



And there was I thinkin' you were only a young one


----------



## ney001 (9 Oct 2009)

That's all code for swingers me thinks

Keep your eyes wide shut!

http://www.redicecreations.com/radio/2007/01jan/eyeswideshut.jpg


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Oct 2009)

Is it zimmerframe friendly, thats what I want to know !!

I thought Nancy's catered for the more mature crowd? or maybe the satellite bars (out in the burbs) of Scott's, Russel's etc.

No interest in nightclubs anyway & unless you live in town then the expensive taxi home/pick up the car next day is too much hassle.

Tis the pipe & slippers for me !


----------



## karlod (9 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> We launch “Bring Back Friday’s” this week Friday the 9th of October and your invited!
> 
> *Pre-Club Party @ the Bailey on Patrick Street from 8:00pm – Complimentary Finger food for all*


 

Im struggling with this line? what time do they think people work until.....on a Friday???

Also nice to see somewhere nice to enjoy your "Bad Habit" 
What if youre 21-24 and work in an office on the city? Do the nice bouncers just say NO!!! come back when youre working for you company a little longer!!


----------



## Vanilla (9 Oct 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> And there was I thinkin' you were only a young one


 
Of course it depends on ones perspective, but I'm well past my nightclub days. Although if Mark Wahlberg, who is the same age as me, ( and I tried to communicate this to him on many an occasion before the barring order) was asking...

Betsy Og- wouldn't have a clue, no interest even if I didn't have to navigate through 15 million roundabouts in order to get into town!


----------



## truthseeker (9 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Of course it depends on ones perspective, but I'm well past my nightclub days. Although if Mark Wahlberg, who is the same age as me, ( and I tried to communicate this to him on many an occasion before the barring order) was asking...


 
Im only a couple of years younger and I was in a nightclub last saturday night!!! A handsome young lad tried to score me as well (I was delighted!!!).


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Although if Mark Wahlberg, who is the same age as me, ( and I tried to communicate this to him on many an occasion before the barring order) was asking...


 
He's nice (hadn't seen him before) but then again unfortunately your competition is tough


----------



## homeowner (9 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> *Pre-Club Party @ the Bailey on Patrick Street from 8:00pm – Complimentary Finger food for all*



Isnt The Bailey on Duke Street?


----------



## Purple (9 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Im only a couple of years younger and I was in a nightclub last saturday night!!! A handsome young lad tried to score me as well (I was delighted!!!).



I'm a couple of years younger as well...


----------



## Vanilla (9 Oct 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> He's nice (hadn't seen him before) but then again unfortunately your competition is tough


 
Stick with me, Sue Ellen, there's more where he came from...btw as a friend of mine used to say- she's no threat to me.



Purple said:


> I'm a couple of years younger as well...


 
I remember. Actually Mark Wahlberg is a bit of an aberration, I usually go for the older man.


----------



## Caveat (10 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I usually go for the older man.



Come to daddy!


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Come to daddy!


 

God help us.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> I'm a couple of years younger as well...


 
How young? Was that you last saturday nite? Cmon now, were you trying to score an aul wan like me?


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> How young? Was that you last saturday nite? Cmon now, were you trying to score an aul wan like me?


I dunno, post a picture of yourself drunk and I'll let you know


----------



## Complainer (10 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> _Hi,_
> 
> _I would like to introduce myself, my name is Daniel O Connell and I am Operations Manager of Angel Lane Night Club on Robert Street, Limerick. We are launching a new night called “Bring Back Friday’s” specifically targeting people in business and the over 25’s in the city. I would like to invite you and all those at your place of business to attend for free of course. The goal of the night is outlined in probably too much detail below but I would appreciate it if you would take the time to read it as I feel it is important for you to clearly understand what we are offering.  _
> 
> ...


Could they have possibly made this blurb any longer? I'd bet that only about 10% of their target audience read through to the invitation at the end. They need to start writing from the POV of the reader, not the writer.



Vanilla said:


> two award winning smoking area’s the biggest of which is known as The Water Garden where you can enjoy your bad habit in unrivaled comfort in a fully enclosed air conditioned space with its own bar while being soothed by the sound of our indoor waterfalls.


Isn't a fully enclosed smoking area illegal? I thought that only 50% of the wall space could be enclosed.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> I dunno, post a picture of yourself drunk and I'll let you know


 
The only pics available are the ones where Im enjoying the attentions of the stripper that was hired for me - out of respect for the stripper I better not post them


----------

